# schein vs. sein



## confidence (29. Juli 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

bei Radon gibt es mitlerweile ja sogar eine Event-Managerin die sich mit Erfolg um die Aussendarstellung von Radon kümmert. Auch die neue CI mit dem neuen Logo vermittelt eine dynamische, weiter aufstrebende Marke.

Auf dem diesjährigen Bike-Festival in Willingen und dem Radon Sommerfest in Bonn konnten wir gute Gespräche führen, sind gut beraten und bewirtet worden. Sprich wir haben und rundum wohl gefühlt und haben dadurch Lust auf ein eigenes Radon-Bike bekommen.

Doch was nützt dieser Aufwand wie im Eingangssatz beschrieben, wenn es uns Kunden nicht möglich ist ein Bike in passender Größe auszuwählen und direkt in Bonn vor Ort Kaufen zu können. Wenn man endlich einmal das Glück hat und im Laden jemanden erreicht spürt man gleich das man als potenzieller Kunde nur stört und unerwünscht ist. Auch wenn im Moment durch die SSV-Aktion sicherlich mehr Kunden stören, so gehört ein freudlicher Umgangston doch zu den Grundvoraussetzungen im Einzelhandel. Ich empfehle Herrn Stahl inkognito mal selbst in der Radabteilung anzurufen und sich ein Bild davon zu machen!

Hat hier die Geschäftleitung nicht am falschen Ende angesetzt? Sollte die Bedarfsweckung nicht konform gehen mit den Möglichkeiten der Bedarfserfüllung? 

Gruß
confidence


P.S.: ich war beharrlich und habe wirklich noch einen freundlichen und kompetenten Mitarbeiter telefonisch erreicht (war aber wirklich eine Ausnahme). Ein Bike habe ich aber immer noch nicht kaufen können, ich soll zurückgerufen werden wenn eine passende Größe aus dem Lager geholt werden konnte. Bin mal gespannt!


----------



## h1ld3 (29. Juli 2011)

Also ich muss sagen, dass neben all der negativen Berichte, ich bis jetzt fast nur gutes berichten kann.
Habe idR immer einen Mitarbeiter am Telefon erwischt und bis jetzt waren sie immer feundlich, auch wenn sie einem das Verhandeln echt schwer machen 
Konnte gestern sogar um ziemlich genau 18h dort noch jemanden erreichen.
Einzige Manko bis jetzt, dass sie manche Bikes wissentlich noch als verfügbar gelistet haben, die sie gar nicht mehr liefern können, wie z.B. Attention oder auch Acid von 2010.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blastsoft (29. Juli 2011)

Also ich bin gerne ein Radon Kunde !
Aber Erreichbarkeit und Fähigkeit am Telefon ein Gespräch zu führen (Laden) das hab ich schon lange aufgegeben!!

Gerade deswegen hab ich schon 3 vergebliche Anfahrten nach Bonn gehabt.
Letzte Woche wieder versuchte bevor ich losfahre mich telefonisch zu erkundigen ob das gro der Teile was ich brauche da ist, leider vergeblich.

Deswegen bin ich gar nicht erst gefahren und hab es so bestellt.


----------



## konamatze (29. Juli 2011)

confidence schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> bei Radon gibt es mitlerweile ja sogar eine Event-Managerin die sich mit Erfolg um die Aussendarstellung von Radon kümmert. Auch die neue CI mit dem neuen Logo vermittelt eine dynamische, weiter aufstrebende Marke.
> 
> ...



Ich denke das es beim Versandhandel,egal in welcher Branche immer Probleme gibt,das lässt sich nicht Vermeiden.


----------



## Blitzlichtbim (31. Juli 2011)

Also, ich war gesten da, habe mein Bike geholt und bin super gut beraten worden, obwohl sehr viel los war.
Ich habe mich an die Theke gestellt und ca. 5 Minuten gewartet und schon war jemand da, der sich auch Zeit für mich genommen hat.


----------



## zett78 (1. August 2011)

Im Laden ist es auch immer ein Unterschied, an wen man gerät!
Letztes Jahr wollte ich 2 Cube Räder für jeweils 2.800 EUR kaufen, der "nette" Verkäufer mit den langen Haaren hatte offenbar keine Lust mehr aufs Verkaufen, obwohl an dem Tag nichts los war. Er ist mir aber auch schon öfter negativ aufgefallen.
Empfehlen kann ich den "Jupp", ein Kölner und immer nett zu den Kunden!!


----------



## Blitzlichtbim (1. August 2011)

Ja und genau beim Jupp war ich auch, Klasse Typ


----------



## zett78 (1. August 2011)

Blitzlichtbim schrieb:


> Ja und genau beim Jupp war ich auch, Klasse Typ



ne Kölsche Jung eben


----------



## donprogrammo (1. August 2011)

Der ist doch garnicht aus Köln ;-)
Aber klar der Top Verkäufer da. Aber nicht der einzig Gute, es gibt noch mehr kompetente dort.
Nur der Herr mit den langen Haaren sollte wirklich weiträumig gemieden werden.


----------



## kleinrotwild (1. August 2011)

Hat der mit den langen Haaren zufällig nen Zopf?


----------



## donprogrammo (1. August 2011)

jap


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kleinrotwild (1. August 2011)

Bei dem hab ich letzten Samstag auch mein Bike gekauft.
Zum Glück kenn ich mich aus und wusste, was ich will. Der hat ja nur Müll verzapft. Und vor allem hat er immer mindestens 5 Kunden gleichzeitig bedient. Man kam dann so alle 20min mal wieder dran. Oberkatastrophe.

Den hab ich auch gefragt was die Gewichtsangabe "ab 9,5kg" beim Skeen Carbon 8.0 genau bedeutet. Aussage: Gewicht vom kleinsten Rahmen ohne Pedale.
Zu Hause nachgewogen komman allerdings 10,8kg raus. Das ist schon ein heftiger Unterschied. Aber für die Gewichtsangaben seitens Radon kann er ja auch nix.
Habt ihr da ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht?


----------



## donprogrammo (1. August 2011)

Welche größe hast du denn? und hast du ne geeichte waage?


----------



## kleinrotwild (2. August 2011)

Ich hab 16", also den kleinsten Rahmen. Die Waage ist eine spezielle Bike-Waage von Ultimate (die rote). Müsste eingentlich geeicht sein.
Davon abgesehen dürfte sie auch ungeeicht bei so einem Gewicht keine 1,3kg falsch anzeigen.


----------



## zett78 (2. August 2011)

kleinrotwild schrieb:


> Hat der mit den langen Haaren zufällig nen Zopf?



genau den


----------



## donprogrammo (2. August 2011)

Da hast du allerdings recht, beim kleinsten Rahmen sollte das Gewicht zumindest +/- 100g stimmen.


----------



## Jan-Paul (2. August 2011)

ähnliche Erfahrungen durfte ich leider auch machen 

ehe man jemand von der Fahrrad Abteilung bekommt vergeht so einige Zeit egal wem man anruft von der 15-19 teilweise wurde ich sogar weggedrückt. 

später im Laden sah es auch nicht besser aus ich war leider zur Mittagszeit da kein Verkäufer oder schwer beschäftigte, erst als ich einen jungen Verkäufer von unten geholt habe wurde ich gut beraten. 

auch an der Bikes Hotline als ich mein Bike telefonisch bestellen wollte bekam ich die Antwort hast Fragen ich so nee dann bestell online

In Sachen Service müsste noch n wenig nach gebessert werden man fühlt sich als Kunde nicht ernst genommen. Aber das Bike was ich trotzallem bekommen habe ist super.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greg12 (2. August 2011)

das skeen 8 wird niemals die 9,5kg erreichen, auch inder grÃ¶Ãe s nicht.
wenn selbst das 10er um 5000â¬ nur knapp unter der 10kilo marke bleibt, mit deutlich leichteren komponenten, musst du Ã¼ber deine 10,8kg froh sein. auch beim 10er liegen die angaben um ca 1,3kg falsch.
also liegts entweder an der waage die radon verwendet oder sie machen grundsÃ¤tzlich unrichtige gewichtsangaben. sind ja noch einige andere modelle auf der hp deren gewichte ziemlich fragwÃ¼rdig sind....
also nichts glauben, selber wiegen und gut ist..
weniger gewicht fÃ¼r die gute optik kommt ja praktisch bei fast allen herstellern vor. die amis dÃ¼rften daraus schon was gelernt haben und geben vielfach keine gewichte mehr auf den hp's bekannt. 

hat sonst noch jemand abweichende gewichte gemessen. vielleicht sollten wir die messwerte sammeln und radon davon in kenntnis setzen...


----------



## kleinrotwild (3. August 2011)

Ich hab denen auch schon diesbezüglich ein Mail geschrieben. Glaub aber nicht, dass ich da drauf ne vernünftige Antwort bekomme.
In deren Katalog, den sie auch im Laden rumliegen haben, sind Testergebnisse des Skeen Carbon 10.0 vom Mountainbike-  und Bike-Magazin abgedruckt. Beide Magazine haben das Carbon 10.0 mit jeweils 9,6kg und 9,7kg gewogen. Stimmt also genau mit deinen Angaben überein.
Schon witzig, dass dort praktisch Schwarz auf Weiß vorliegt, dass das Gewicht dieser beiden Bikes niemals stimmen kann.
Irgendeine Reaktion Seitens Radon würd ich mir aber wünschen.
Keine Ahnung, ob man bei einer so großen Abweichung zur Gewichtsangabe vielleicht eine Gutschein oder ähnliches einfordern könnte.
Weiß jemand, wie da die Rechtslage aussieht?


----------



## h1ld3 (4. August 2011)

So und als hÃ¤tte es nicht anders kommen kÃ¶nnen, darf ich mich nun auch in die Reihe der negativen Erfahrungen mit Radon aka Bike Discount einreihen.

Habe zuerst ein Cube bestellt gehabt, welches entgegengesetzt der Aussage auf der Homepage nicht mehr liefbar ist, Kostenpunkt â¬550
Also telefoniere ich mit den Leuten und mir wird mitgeteilt, dass, da ich mich fÃ¼r ein andere Bike entscheiden konnte (Kostenpunkt â¬700), ich einfach in der neuen Bestellung angeben solle, dass die alte Zahlung auf die neue Bestellung umgebucht werden soll und die alte storniert werden kann.
Gesagt getan. Nach dem Wochenende, erhalte ich dann eine Email mit einer "ZahlungseingangsbestÃ¤tigung". Ich ging also davon aus, dass alles geklappt hat und ich jetzt noch ein paar Tage warten mÃ¼sse.
Heute erhalte ich eine Email, ob ich denn vergessen hÃ¤tte zu bezahlen, es sei noch ein Restbetrag von â¬550 offen...
Das GroÃartige dabei ist, dass in beiden Bestellungen die zuerst gezahlten â¬550 als noch nicht bezahlt deklariert waren. Weder in der Urbestellung, auf die ich mich im Verwendungszweck unfraglich bezogen hatte, noch in der neuen Bestellung. Der Differenzbetrag, den ich erst spÃ¤ter bezahlt hatte, hat man jedoch zur Kenntnis genommen.
Nach einem Telefonat mit einem Mitarbeiter wurde mir, nach dem dieser mit der Buchhaltung telefoniert hatte, erklÃ¤rt, dass man das Geld heute umbuchen und die andere Bestellung stornieren werde.

Mal ganz im Ernst, wÃ¤hrend der Bestellung gibt es nur ein Feld, in welchem der Kunde neben der automatisierten Radbestellung noch selbst ein paar Zeilen verfassen darf. Und dann wird diesem Text nicht ein bisschen Beachtung geschenkt?
FÃ¼r was erzÃ¤hlt mir ein Mitarbeiter, dass ich dort vermerken soll, wie mit den Bestellung weiter verfahren werden soll, wenn es ansonsten niemanden dort kratzt?

Nicht nur, dass ich meine â¬700 noch ein paar Tage hÃ¤tte auf meinem Konto lassen kÃ¶nnen oder, dass ich jetzt noch lÃ¤nger auf das Fahrrad warten darf - darÃ¼ber hÃ¤tte ich hinwegsehen kÃ¶nnen - nein anscheinend hÃ¤lt man in dem Laden auch nichts davon dem Kunden auch nur ansatzweise entgegenzukommen oder ihm eine kleine EntschÃ¤digung fÃ¼r die entstandenen UmstÃ¤nde zu gewÃ¤hren. Immerhin ist es ja nicht deren Geld oder Zeit und es sind ja auch nicht sie, die auf ihr Fahrrad warten.

Ich werde zukÃ¼nftig sicher einen anderen Shop finden, der ein wenig mehr daran Interessiert ist Kunden zu halten.

alohaaa


----------



## 123Luomi (4. August 2011)

h1ld3 schrieb:


> So und als hätte es nicht anders kommen können, darf ich mich nun auch in die Reihe der negativen Erfahrungen mit Radon aka Bike Discount einreihen.
> 
> Habe zuerst ein Cube bestellt gehabt, welches entgegengesetzt der Aussage auf der Homepage nicht mehr liefbar ist, Kostenpunkt 550
> Also telefoniere ich mit den Leuten und mir wird mitgeteilt, dass, da ich mich für ein andere Bike entscheiden konnte (Kostenpunkt 700), ich einfach in der neuen Bestellung angeben solle, dass die alte Zahlung auf die neue Bestellung umgebucht werden soll und die alte storniert werden kann.
> ...


 

Grimms Maerchen


----------



## h1ld3 (4. August 2011)

Ja nee ist klar, mach ich Hauptberuflich...


----------



## Al Coholic (4. August 2011)

h1ld3 schrieb:


> So und als hätte es nicht anders kommen können, darf ich mich nun auch in die Reihe der negativen Erfahrungen mit Radon aka Bike Discount einreihen.
> 
> Habe zuerst ein Cube bestellt gehabt, welches entgegengesetzt der Aussage auf der Homepage nicht mehr liefbar ist, Kostenpunkt 550
> Also telefoniere ich mit den Leuten und mir wird mitgeteilt, dass, da ich mich für ein andere Bike entscheiden konnte (Kostenpunkt 700), ich einfach in der neuen Bestellung angeben solle, dass die alte Zahlung auf die neue Bestellung umgebucht werden soll und die alte storniert werden kann.
> ...



boah ey 700 euronen  dahaste ja ne menge zinsen verprasst


----------



## donprogrammo (4. August 2011)

Immer diese weisen Kommentare ...
Ich halte so eine Panne für durchaus vorstellbar. Klar gibts hier Leute die mist erzählen, aber das ein Rad nicht lieferbar ist, und keiner das Kommentarfeld in der Bestellung liest ist echt beides (bei jedem Versender) vorstellbar, oder? Und ärgerlich ist es für den Kunden immer, also verstehe ich auch, dass er sich hier Luft machen will. Ein Grund die Marke zu wechseln ist das, zumindest für mich, auf keinen Fall.


----------



## kleinrotwild (4. August 2011)

Radon hat jetzt nach 2 Mails mal endlich geantwortet.
Laut deren Waage wiegt das Skeen Carbon 8.0 10,5kg. Schön, jetzt habe ich die Bestätigung, dass ich richtig gewogen habe.
Eine Erklärung, warum in deren Katalog/Internet-Angaben aber 9,5kg steht, hab ich immer noch nicht. Auf die bin ich jetzt echt mal gespannt.


----------



## h1ld3 (4. August 2011)

Die Sache ist, dass es bekannt ist, dass sowohl das Attention 2010 als auch das Acid 2010 nicht mehr lieferbar sind. Seit über einer Woche. Und dennoch wird es im Online Shop nicht geändert, sonder ist immer noch als lieferbar gelistet.

Jede Bestellung läuft dort automatisch, einzeln und allein ein Kommentar "personaliersiert" die Bestellung. Diesen nicht zu lesen finde ich unter diesem Umstand kaum nachvollziehbar. Immerhin ist es keine Wall of Text, bei der es eher passieren kann, dass man es überliest.

Und wie oben erwähnt sind alle Punkte für sich betrachte halb so wild, doch alles zusammen + mangelndes Interesse einenen verärgerten Kunden zu besänftigen, wobei hier schon eine kleine Geste, um guten Willen zu zeigen ausreichend gewesen wäre, das ist es was einen sauer macht.

Eure Kindergartenkommentare die nur vor all zu großem Intellekt strotzen könnt's euch getrost sparen. 

alohaaa


----------



## Blitzlichtbim (4. August 2011)

kleinrotwild schrieb:


> Radon hat jetzt nach 2 Mails mal endlich geantwortet.
> Laut deren Waage wiegt das Skeen Carbon 8.0 10,5kg. Schön, jetzt habe ich die Bestätigung, dass ich richtig gewogen habe.
> Eine Erklärung, warum in deren Katalog/Internet-Angaben aber 9,5kg steht, hab ich immer noch nicht. Auf die bin ich jetzt echt mal gespannt.



Da steht aber AB 10,3 KG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kleinrotwild (4. August 2011)

Blitzlichtbim schrieb:


> Da steht aber AB 10,3 KG



Es geht um das Skeen Carbon 8.0 !!

Da steht ab 9,5kg.

Oh man. Jetzt haben die im Moment ihre Angaben im Internet geändert. Das ist ja n Ding. Da steht jetzt tatsächlich ab 10,3kg. Beim 10.0 steht jetzt ab 9,5kg. Vorher 8,5kg. In den Katalogen steht's natürlich noch so wie vorher.

Jetzt bin ich mit meinem nur 0,5kg von der Angabe weg. Aber das ändert nichts an der Sache, dass es die ganze Zeit vorher anders war.


----------



## greg12 (4. August 2011)

ja die angaben wurden geändert. wenn man quervergleiche ziehen will, könnte man annehmen das die gewichte des black sin die gewichte der skeen carbon reihe geworden sind....


----------



## 123Luomi (4. August 2011)

kleinrotwild schrieb:


> Radon hat jetzt nach 2 Mails mal endlich geantwortet.
> Laut deren Waage wiegt das Skeen Carbon 8.0 10,5kg. Schön, jetzt habe ich die Bestätigung, dass ich richtig gewogen habe.
> Eine Erklärung, warum in deren Katalog/Internet-Angaben aber 9,5kg steht, hab ich immer noch nicht. Auf die bin ich jetzt echt mal gespannt.


 

Vielleicht ein Druckfehler - wie soll so ein rad ausserdem 9.5 Kg wiegen.
da muesste der Rahmen Antimaterie sein


----------



## h1ld3 (4. August 2011)

123Luomi schrieb:


> Vielleicht ein Druckfehler - wie soll so ein rad ausserdem 9.5 Kg wiegen.
> da muesste der Rahmen Antimaterie sein



Sag mal hast du Lack gesoffen oder zahlen sie dir was für den Bullshit den du hier verzapfst.
Deine Naivität scheint auch kaum Grenzen zu kennen.


----------



## 123Luomi (4. August 2011)

h1ld3 schrieb:


> Sag mal hast du Lack gesoffen oder zahlen sie dir was für den Bullshit den du hier verzapfst.
> Deine Naivität scheint auch kaum Grenzen zu kennen.


 

Was ist den deine Erklaerung?
Ein Zahlendreher, dass es 5,9 heissen musste, du schoengefoehnter Eisdielenbiker.


----------



## h1ld3 (4. August 2011)

123Luomi schrieb:


> Was ist den deine Erklaerung?
> Ein Zahlendreher, dass es 5,9 heissen musste, du schoengefoehnter Eisdielenbiker.



Wow du raffst es echt nicht oder?

Übrigens ganz ganz harter Flame. 
Willst noch cheese zum whine?


----------



## 123Luomi (4. August 2011)

h1ld3 schrieb:


> Wow du raffst es echt nicht oder?
> 
> Übrigens ganz ganz harter Flame.
> Willst noch cheese zum whine?


 

Sorry muss mich entschuldigen, habe eben deinen Beitrag Cube gelesen. Du suchst ein Attention. Warum postest du dann hier?


----------



## h1ld3 (4. August 2011)

123Luomi schrieb:


> Sorry muss mich entschuldigen, habe eben deinen Beitrag Cube gelesen. Du suchst ein Attention. Warum postest du dann hier?




Geil ein Fail nach dem anderen.
Bevor ich meine gute Kinderstube vergesse spar ich mir alle weiteren Kommentare.


----------



## spygirl (4. August 2011)

kleinrotwild schrieb:


> Hat der mit den langen Haaren zufällig nen Zopf?


 
Der vergrault aber auch wirklich jeden Ich hab kein Rad gekauft wegen ihm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dreepa (5. August 2011)

@h1ld3

Leb doch deine Profileneurose woanders aus. 

Könnten wir beim Thema bleiben? Danke.


----------



## uFFi (5. August 2011)

wollte mir eigtl. ein slide 9.0 zulegen... aber wenn ich mir das hier so durchlese is radon wohl doch nicht der hersteller meines neuen bikes :/


----------



## konamatze (5. August 2011)

uFFi schrieb:


> wollte mir eigtl. ein slide 9.0 zulegen... aber wenn ich mir das hier so durchlese is radon wohl doch nicht der hersteller meines neuen bikes :/



Also ich würde mir das Bike erstmal anschauen und Probe fahren bevor ich  gelesenes Beurteile.Ich habe auch erst gedacht" was ist den hier los"aber jeder muss seine eigenen Erfahrungen machen.Ich bin sehr Zufrieden mit dem Slide und bereue nichts.Übrigens die Gewichtsangabe beim Slide ED treffen zu.

Grüsse


----------



## uFFi (5. August 2011)

egal wie gut ein bike is... wenn der service/support nicht stimmt... besonders bei nem versenderbike dann lässt man meiner meinung nach lieber die finger davon :/

kann man in bonn ohne weiteres probefahren? arbeite in köln...


----------



## h1ld3 (5. August 2011)

konamatze schrieb:


> Also ich würde mir das Bike erstmal anschauen und Probe fahren bevor ich  gelesenes Beurteile.Ich habe auch erst gedacht" was ist den hier los"aber jeder muss seine eigenen Erfahrungen machen.Ich bin sehr Zufrieden mit dem Slide und bereue nichts.Übrigens die Gewichtsangabe beim Slide ED treffen zu.
> 
> Grüsse



Gegen die Räder von Radon will ich auch kein schlechtes Wort verlieren.
Es ging einzig und allein um das Auftreten und Verhalten seitens Bike- Discount.


----------



## donprogrammo (5. August 2011)

Ja, in Bonn kannst du alle dort vorhandenen Modelle probe fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radon-Bonn (7. August 2011)

confidence schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> bei Radon gibt es mitlerweile ja sogar eine Event-Managerin die sich mit Erfolg um die Aussendarstellung von Radon kümmert. Auch die neue CI mit dem neuen Logo vermittelt eine dynamische, weiter aufstrebende Marke.
> 
> ...



Hallo confidence, danke für deinen Beitrag, den wir gerne aufnehmen.
Wir geben aber bitte folgendes zu bedenken:
Radon ist eine kleine autonome Marke, die durch den Versender bike-discount, den Radon Center in Bonn und circa 100 Servicehändler europaweit vertrieben wird. Das ganze Bike-Geschäft ist stark saisonal abhängig. Somit ist im späten Frühjahr und zu Sommeranfang der meiste Betrieb. Wir achten sehr auf die Kosten, um weiterhin preisgerechte Bikes anbieten zu können. Wir können unsere Mitarbeiter auch nicht nur von März bis September einstellen und auffordern nur bei schönem Wetter Samstags zu arbeiten. Somit sind wir leider etwas begrenzt in der Personalfrage. Die Logistik vom Ladengeschäft ist äusserst schlecht und wird sich nächstes Jahr mit der Eröffnung des neuen Radon-Centers auf 15.000 qm Gesamtfläche (hoffentlich) stark verbessern.
Telefonische Erreichbarkeit in einem Ladengeschäft ist heute nicht mehr 
möglich. Es gibt kaum einen Einzelhändler, der einen Call-Center hat und was nützt eine Person am Telefon, die keine Fragen beantworten kann.
Auskünfte zur Lieferfähigkeit, zu Bestellungen etc. die den Versand betreffen, kann der Radon-Center eh nicht beantworten. 
Und Verkäufer, die gerade einen Kunden beraten, der geduldig gewartet 
hat, werden wir nicht mit Telefonaten stören,. - das möchte auch von euch keiner, wenn er mitten in einem Gespräch ist, dass der Verkäufer mit dem Handy rumläuft und plötzlich weg. Unser Tip für den Radon-Center:
Wenn Vorauswahl da ist, Mail oder Fax schicken, dann stehen die reservierten Modelle in der richtigen Grösse zur Probefahrt bereit, ihr erhaltet eine Nummer. Bei Reklamationen oder Reparaturen vorher Termin machen. In Garantiefällen Rechnung mitbringen. Bei Problemen vor Ort den Servicepartner aufsuchen. Und wenn es wider aller Erwartung zu Problemen kommen sollte eine Mail an die service-Hotline schreiben.
Falls jemand Probleme mit einem Verkäufer hat, speziell, wenn die Frisur nicht passt, bitte eine kurze schriftliche Notiz mit Zeitpunkt, Sachverhalt und Adress. Wir sind dankbar für sachdienliche  Hinweise und werden sofort reagieren.

P.S.: In den Fachzeitschriften wir immer wieder die Kontroverse Versand-Einzelhandel aufgeworfen, wobei die Versenderpreise contra Beratung und Service stehen. Wir bieten auf der einen Seite die Versenderpreise und versuchen den Service eines grossen Hauses zu bieten. Wir haben eine riesige Auswahl an Bekleidung, Zubehör und Bikes. 
Bei uns kosten die Artikel das gleiche: Ob das paar Schuhe im Versand oder im Ladengeschäft gekauft wurde. Also bitte: etwas Verständnis!!!!


----------



## Blitzlichtbim (7. August 2011)

Was mich etwas ärgert, ich habe am Dienstag meinen Griff ( 1Woche alt ) per Mail bemängelt, aber bis heute kein Antwort erhalten.
Nach 10 KM fing die Oberfläche an sich abzulösen, da hätte ich doch gerne einen neuen


----------



## kleinrotwild (8. August 2011)

@Radon-Bonn

Dass ihr nicht auf Mails antwortet, scheint wohl einigen so zu gehen.
Das finde ich nicht gut.

Ich warte auch noch auf eine Antwort bzgl. des "Gewichtsproblems" vom Skeen Carbon.


----------



## zett78 (8. August 2011)

Mich würde mal interessieren, ob der Moderator von Radon auch mal die Beiträge zum Verhalten einzelner Mitarbeiter liest!? 
Da wird ja offenbar nicht Stellung zu genommen, aber wer will einem Kollegen auch schon ans Bein pissen.
Aber der gute Mann mit dem Zopf und der guten Laune hat ja bestimmt Bestandschutz in Bonn, da ist es egal, ob er Kunden zurückweist, die sich für Räder im Gesamtwert von fast 6.000 EUR interessieren.
Gruß


----------



## Radon-Bonn (8. August 2011)

kleinrotwild schrieb:


> @Radon-Bonn
> 
> Dass ihr nicht auf Mails antwortet, scheint wohl einigen so zu gehen.
> Das finde ich nicht gut.
> ...




Ehrliche Antwort: Super peinlich, da ist uns einfach ein Fehler unterlaufen. Da hat der zuständige Mitarbeiter Mist gebaut. Können wir uns nur entschuldigen. Gewichtsangaben sind eh sehr unterschiedlich. Die eloxierten Bikes sind über 200gr leichter in der kleinsten Grösse. Wir werden von den Magazinen immer wieder gebeten bunte Bikes zur Verfügung zu stellen, was wir in der Vergangenheit auch immer wieder gemacht haben. Die Tester wollen keine Batterie an schwarzen Rädern.
Wir hatten immer den schwarzen Peter, da die Rahmengewichte stark in die Bewertung einbezogen werden. Trotzdem waren alle Teste super, aber man hätte höher punkten können. Das giftgrüne Stage z.B. wurde allerdings nur 2.ter mit aus diesem Grunde. Die Gewichte zwischen 14" und 22" weichen im Extremfall auch bis zu 300gr ab, da Gussets, Hilfsstreben, längere Kurbeln, breitere Lenker, längere Vorbauten und Gabelschäfte verbaut werden. Das erklärt natürlich nicht die Differenz von über einem Kilo.
Unsere Gewichte sind in allen Testen mit die besten und nicht nur wegen der Ausstattung, die in der Regel höher ist, als die der Mitkandidaten, was zwangsläufig ist, da eine komplette Handelsspanne wegfällt.
Diejenigen, die die Bikes im Versand kaufen,  haben eh das 14tägige Umtauschrecht und wer es im Laden gekauft hat und zu Hause feststellt, dass das Rad nicht  seinen Vorstellungen im Punkto zugesichertes Gewicht  passt, kann es unbenutzt selbstverständlich zurückgeben oder umtauschen gegen Erstattung der Transaktionskosten. Im Laden bieten wir zudem an die Bikes vor Kauf zu wiegen. Jedes Bike kann ausserdem probegefahren werden. Wir wollen zufriedene Kunden und stellen uns jeder Kritik, ansonsten hätten wir dieses Forum nicht eröffnet.
Zum Thema Verkäufer: Die Problematik ist uns bewusst, aber die deutschen Arbeitsgerichte sehen euer Anliegen etwas anders als wir und ihr selber.
Einen Verkäufer zu "entfernen", der euch zu Recht nervt und uns die Nerven und Umsatz raubt, bedingt schon, dass er handgreiflich wird oder goldene Teller klaut.
Wir hoffen auf euer Verständnis und bedanken uns für die tolle Saison, hoffen, dass ihr Spass an den Bikes und am Oversized habt und hattet, dass diejenigen, die uns auf den Festen und Auftritten auf Veranstaltungen erlebt hatten viel Freude hatten. Wir sehen uns auf der Eurobike und auf unserem Oktoberfest.
Hier noch mal eine Entschädigung für alle die, die warten mussten und kein Slide 9.0 bekommen haben: Wir bieten eine Subskription an. Wer diese in Anspruch nehmen will bitte direkt an [email protected] wenden.
Ihr habt die Möglichkeit ein Slide 9.0 oder 10.0 zu bestellen auf das ihr einmalig 10% bekommt. Der Voucher ist bis zum 31.8.11 zu bekommen, ist personengebunden und eine Option, d.h. ihr könnt, aber müsst ihn nicht einlösen. Wir werden auf jeden Fall die Optionen mit einplanen, so dass jeder sein Slide 2012 bekommt.

Wir hoffen euch hiermit etwas geholfen zu haben.


----------



## Radon-Bonn (8. August 2011)

Blitzlichtbim schrieb:


> Was mich etwas ärgert, ich habe am Dienstag meinen Griff ( 1Woche alt ) per Mail bemängelt, aber bis heute kein Antwort erhalten.
> Nach 10 KM fing die Oberfläche an sich abzulösen, da hätte ich doch gerne einen neuen



Hi bitte [email protected] anmailen, schickt sofort neuen zu
mfg


----------



## Radon-Bonn (8. August 2011)

zett78 schrieb:


> Mich würde mal interessieren, ob der Moderator von Radon auch mal die Beiträge zum Verhalten einzelner Mitarbeiter liest!?
> Da wird ja offenbar nicht Stellung zu genommen, aber wer will einem Kollegen auch schon ans Bein pissen.
> Aber der gute Mann mit dem Zopf und der guten Laune hat ja bestimmt Bestandschutz in Bonn, da ist es egal, ob er Kunden zurückweist, die sich für Räder im Gesamtwert von fast 6.000 EUR interessieren.
> Gruß



Hi, das hat mit ans Bein pissen nicht zu tun.
Bestandschutz gibt das Arbeitsrecht und die Rechtsprechung nicht wir.


----------



## zett78 (8. August 2011)

Radon-Bonn schrieb:


> zum Thema Verkäufer: Die Problematik ist uns bewusst, aber die deutschen Arbeitsgerichte sehen euer Anliegen etwas anders als ihr selber.
> Einen Verkäufer zu "entfernen", der euch zu Recht nervt und uns die Nerven und Umsatz raubt, bedingt schon, dass er handgreiflich wird oder goldene Teller klaut.



ok, dann ist das Problem wohl bekannt.


----------



## kleinrotwild (8. August 2011)

nochmal @radon-bonn

Ihr habt jetzt selber, laut dem einzigen mail, das ich direkt von euch bekommen habe, das Skeen Carbon 8.0 in 16" mit 10,5kg gewogen.
Im Internet stehen aber "ab10,3kg". Wie sollen die jemals erreicht werden können, wenn das 16" ohne Pedale schon drüber ist?
Das müsst ihr noch mal nachbessern, sonst ist's immer noch Mist, nur nicht so'n großer.


----------



## Radon-Bonn (8. August 2011)

kleinrotwild schrieb:


> nochmal @radon-bonn
> 
> Ihr habt jetzt selber, laut dem einzigen mail, das ich direkt von euch bekommen habe, das Skeen Carbon 8.0 in 16" mit 10,5kg gewogen.
> Im Internet stehen aber "ab10,3kg". Wie sollen die jemals erreicht werden können, wenn das 16" ohne Pedale schon drüber ist?
> Das müsst ihr noch mal nachbessern, sonst ist's immer noch Mist, nur nicht so'n großer.



ab 10.3 Kg heisst, dass die 10,3 Kg theoretisch erreicht werden können.
Wenn man Lenker, Stütze kürzt, Spacer rausnimmt, Gablschaft kürzt etc.
Das machen wir nicht, damit ihr die Bikes abpassen könnt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kleinrotwild (8. August 2011)

@radon-bonn
Ah ok. Der "spezielle" Verkäufer hatte mir das anders gesagt. 

Wobei beim 16" sich nicht viel kürzen lässt. Spacer hat's keine und noch ein kürzerer Vorbau wär schon arg kurz. Aber wegen 200g reg ich mich nicht auf.

Mich hat einfach am meisten aufgeregt, dass ich auf meine Mails keine persönliche Stellungnahme/Antwort bekommen habe.
Würde mich auch freuen, wenn ich die noch bekommen würde. Von mir aus auch per PN. So innerhalb eines Forums ist's dann doch ein bissl unpersönlicher. Es kann ja jedem mal ein Fehler unterlaufen. Aber meine Angaben bestätigen und das war's, fand ich ein wenig lasch.

Ihr als Bike-Freaks könnt euch doch am ehesten in diese Lage versetzen und die Nachfragen verstehen. Es ging ja um mehr als 1kg Unterschied. Das sind ja fast Welten.


----------



## zoomer (8. August 2011)

Radon-Bonn schrieb:


> ab 10.3 Kg heisst, dass die 10,3 Kg theoretisch erreicht werden können.
> Wenn man Lenker, Stütze kürzt, Spacer rausnimmt, Gablschaft kürzt etc.
> Das machen wir nicht, damit ihr die Bikes abpassen könnt.



Ich finde das schon grenzwertig.

Bei manchen wird ein Gewicht für grosse M angegeben, man macht
den Karton auf und dann passt dass.
Andere machen Spielchen, geben die Grösse nicht an, Rahmen im
"Anlieferungszustand" (ohne Lackierung, Schaltauge, etc.), ohne
jegliche Praxisrelevanz, dann packt man es aus, ist enttäuscht und
fühlt sich betrogen.


----------



## Jena.Biker (11. September 2011)

Hey Radon-Team, aktuell habt Ihr mit einer ziemlich dummen Reaktion einen treuen Radon-Kunden verloren: Wenn ich bei Facebook anmerke, daÃ mir Sansibar-Kochrezepte und aufgesetzter Juppi-Lifestyle im Oversize-Magazin nicht gefallen, kann ich mit einem verbalen Konter gut leben. DaÃ mein Kommentar allerdings einfach gelÃ¶scht wird und ich von der âFreundeslisteâ geworfen werde, ist unterirdisch. Da lÃ¶st sich jahrelange Markentreue in Luft auf!


----------



## fissenid (12. September 2011)

kleinrotwild schrieb:


> Radon hat jetzt nach 2 Mails mal endlich geantwortet.
> Laut deren Waage wiegt das Skeen Carbon 8.0 10,5kg. Schön, jetzt habe ich die Bestätigung, dass ich richtig gewogen habe.
> Eine Erklärung, warum in deren Katalog/Internet-Angaben aber 9,5kg steht, hab ich immer noch nicht. Auf die bin ich jetzt echt mal gespannt.




HallO!

das ist wie bei allen Hertseller.... kleinster Rahmen, keine Pedale, absolut Nackt ohne jegliches Zubehör!!!


----------



## Radon-Bonn (13. September 2011)

Jena.Biker schrieb:


> Hey Radon-Team, aktuell habt Ihr mit einer ziemlich dummen Reaktion einen treuen Radon-Kunden verloren: Wenn ich bei Facebook anmerke, daß mir Sansibar-Kochrezepte und aufgesetzter Juppi-Lifestyle im Oversize-Magazin nicht gefallen, kann ich mit einem verbalen Konter gut leben. Daß mein Kommentar allerdings einfach gelöscht wird und ich von der Freundesliste geworfen werde, ist unterirdisch. Da löst sich jahrelange Markentreue in Luft auf!



Unsere Forumsregeln sind ganz einfach:
- Etikette, keine persönliche Beleidigungen
- keine unqualifizierten Kommentare
- keine privaten Angebote
Solche Kommentare und Beiträge werden kommentarlos gelöscht.


----------



## kleinrotwild (13. September 2011)

fissenid schrieb:


> HallO!
> 
> das ist wie bei allen Hertseller.... kleinster Rahmen, keine Pedale, absolut Nackt ohne jegliches Zubehör!!!



Du hättest den ganzen Thread lesen sollen. Natürlich hab ich den kleinsten Rahmen und das Bike auch ohne Pedale und ohne jegliches Zubehör gewogen.


----------



## Jena.Biker (13. September 2011)

@Radon-Bonn
Sorry, aber das ist echt Quatsch. An besagter Stelle wurde sich munter über Anbauten an Konkurrenzrädern ausgelassen. Ich habe lediglich erwähnt, daß mich Schutzbleche oder Satteltäschchen weniger stören als  Sansibar-Kochrezepte und Juppi-Lifestyle im aktuellen Radon-Magazin. Wenn Ihr in solch einem Kontext bereits so dünnhäutig reagiert, dann macht Eure Facebook-Seite besser gleich zu.


----------



## zoomer (13. September 2011)

Radon-Bonn schrieb:


> - keine unqualifizierten Kommentare



Oh je,
da könnte man das IBC Forum gleich zu machen 


Im Ernst, das ist aber eine sehr auslegbare Regelung.


----------



## log11 (30. September 2011)

Bisher bin ich noch nicht Radon Kunde. Allerdings sind meine 2 bisherigen Mails leider auch unbeantwortet geblieben. Dabei ging es um das Oktoberfest und deren Angebote am 07.10. und 08.10.
Für mich stehen 350km Anfahrtsweg nach Bonn zur Disposition. Und da würde ich vorher schon gerne wissen ob die in Frage kommenden Räder da sind etc.
Schade daß Bike-Discount scheinbar wirklich an der Kapazitätsgrenze arbeitet.....oder man solche Anfragen halt einfach nicht beantworten will.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blitzlichtbim (30. September 2011)

Liegt dran das Bike- Discount und Radon nicht das selbe sind.
Wende dich direkt an Radon


----------



## log11 (30. September 2011)

Radon kann mir aber weder sagen, welche Oktoberfestangebote realisiert (ist ja auf Radoncenter -Bonn gemünzt) werden noch welche Bikes im laden sofort verfügbar sind.....denke ich zumindest.
Aber ich werds trotzdem mal versuchen.


----------



## Blitzlichtbim (30. September 2011)

Doch können die, weil du ja direkt im laden anrufst


----------



## DannyCalifornia (2. Oktober 2011)

log11 schrieb:


> Dabei ging es um das Oktoberfest und deren Angebote am 07.10. und 08.10.
> Für mich stehen 350km Anfahrtsweg nach Bonn zur Disposition. Und da würde ich vorher schon gerne wissen ob die in Frage kommenden Räder da sind etc.



Und? Inzwischen was rausgekriegt?


----------



## log11 (2. Oktober 2011)

Bis jetzt habe ich weder von Bikediscount noch von Radon direkt ne Antwort. Hatte es via Mail gemacht da ich im Laden nicht durchgekommen bin telefonisch.


----------



## s4shhh (6. Oktober 2011)

Weiss jemand auf welche Preise die 20% gelten?
Auch auf bereits reduzierte Artikel bzw. Bikes von Radon?
Das wäre nämlich zu schön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## log11 (6. Oktober 2011)

Aussage lt Ladengeschäft....auf alle UVP's. Das ist wohl eindeutig, wobei sich die Aussage des Verkäufers nur auf Räder bezog. K.A. ob das auch für Zubehör und Klamotten gilt.
Weiß das jemand?


----------



## s4shhh (6. Oktober 2011)

Hmm das wäre auch zu schön gewesen...werde morgen früh mal durchrufen und dann evtl. rumfahren.


----------



## log11 (6. Oktober 2011)

Dann viel Glück beim Versuch morgen bei denen durchzukommen.War heute schon fast aussichtslos.Morgen wirds da nen Erdbeben geben wegen dem Ansturm.


----------



## michi67 (13. Oktober 2011)

zett78 schrieb:


> Im Laden ist es auch immer ein Unterschied, an wen man gerät!
> Letztes Jahr wollte ich 2 Cube Räder für jeweils 2.800 EUR kaufen, der "nette" Verkäufer mit den langen Haaren hatte offenbar keine Lust mehr aufs Verkaufen, obwohl an dem Tag nichts los war. Er ist mir aber auch schon öfter negativ aufgefallen.
> Empfehlen kann ich den "Jupp", ein Kölner und immer nett zu den Kunden!!



In der Tat der "Jupp" hat´s drauf


----------



## donprogrammo (13. Oktober 2011)

Ich muß da jetzt echt mal wiedersprechen. Der Jupp kommt nicht aus Köln. ^^
Er spricht zwar in rheinischem Singsang, aber das ist doch kein Kölsch. Aber das können wirklich nur leute aus der Region hier unterscheiden, glaube ich.


----------



## Radon-Bonn (13. Oktober 2011)

donprogrammo schrieb:


> Ich muß da jetzt echt mal wiedersprechen. Der Jupp kommt nicht aus Köln. ^^
> Er spricht zwar in rheinischem Singsang, aber das ist doch kein Kölsch. Aber das können wirklich nur leute aus der Region hier unterscheiden, glaube ich.



Uns Jupp kütt uss de sibbegebirsch un wuhnt zuhuss bei singe drache.


----------



## zett78 (13. Oktober 2011)

ist mir eigentlich auch egal, wo er her kommt!! (ok, Düsseldorf wäre nicht so toll!)
Hauptsache kompetent und willig zu verkaufen!
Das Cube Lintening HPC und das Cube Aerium HPC wurde demnach letztes Jahr wo anders gekauft.


----------



## Radon-Bonn (13. Oktober 2011)

zett78 schrieb:


> ist mir eigentlich auch egal, wo er her kommt!! (ok, Düsseldorf wäre nicht so toll!)
> Hauptsache kompetent und willig zu verkaufen!
> Das Cube Lintening HPC und das Cube Aerium HPC wurde demnach letztes Jahr wo anders gekauft.



Schade - hätte wir dir auch gerne verkauft, natürlich noch lieber die Hausmarke. Aber egal, Hauptsache du bist zufrieden und hast Spass an den Bikes.


----------



## zett78 (13. Oktober 2011)

Na ja, lag eben an dem "netten" Kollegen.
Zudem liegt mir das Cube Design eher als das der Radons.
Dafür hat der Jupp mir im Mai das Cube Elite HPC Race zu einem unverschämt guten Preis verkauft, dass entschädigt ungemein 
Ansonsten kaufe ich Kleinkram eh nur bei euch, die Preise sind voll korrekt. Bis auf die Werbung fürs Oktoberfest -20%, da wurde nicht darauf hingwiesen, dass sich dies auf die UVP bezieht. Weil die roten Preisschildchen waren auch schon vor dem Oktoberfest drauf, da hat sich nichts mehr getan, außer nem kleinen Rabatt an der Kasse.

Ansonsten weiter so


----------



## donprogrammo (13. Oktober 2011)

Radon-Bonn schrieb:


> Uns Jupp kütt uss de sibbegebirsch un wuhnt zuhuss bei singe drache.



Auch kein Platt-Native-Speaker, oder? ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dusty78 (28. Oktober 2011)

Radon-Bonn schrieb:


> Unser Tip für den Radon-Center:
> Wenn Vorauswahl da ist, Mail oder Fax schicken, dann stehen die reservierten Modelle in der richtigen Grösse zur Probefahrt bereit, ihr erhaltet eine Nummer.



Und genau das scheint genauso wenig zu funktionieren, wie per Telefon eine vernünftige Aussage zu bekommen.

Doch von vorne:
Da mein altes Cube Acid mehr oder weniger kurzfristig letzte Woche den Besitzer gewechselt hat, soll ein neues Trekkingrad her. 
Fündig geworden bin ich bei Radon: ein Radon TCS 9.0 Disc, bevorzugt in weiß, soll(te) es werden. 

Da ich mit meinen Körpermaßen (Größe 182 cm, Schrittlänge 85 cm) rein rechnerisch zwischen den Rahmengrößen 52 cm und 56 cm liege und aufgrund meines längeren Anfahrtweges nach Bonn, dachte ich mir: rufst du in Bonn an, fragst, ob ein Fahrrad in den in Frage kommenden Rahmengrößen vorhanden bzw. überhaupt noch zu bekommen ist und fährst am Samstag dorthin, um eine Probefahrt zu machen. 
Also ab ans Telefon, der erste, nette Gesprächpartner hat mich mit dem Radverkauf verbunden. Nun hatte ich einen sehr gehetzt wirkenden und sparsam freundlichen Mitarbeiter am Telefon. Seinen Namen hat er nicht genannt. Ich fragte ihn, ob ein TCS 9.0 Disc in den entsprechenden Rahmengrößen vorrätig sei. Seine Antwort lautete sinngemäß: "Rufen Sie gleich noch mal an, ich erwarte einen wichtigen Anruf ... ach, jetzt ist der eh vorbei ... egal ... was wollten Sie?" Irgendwie hatte ich nun das Gefühl, mich bei dem Mann dafür entschuldigen zu müssen, zu ihm durchgestellt worden zu sein. Nichtsdestotrotz stellte ich meine Frage erneut und bekam folgende Antworten, die ihm mehr oder weniger durch weitere Fragen aus der Nase zu ziehen waren:  "Zur Zeit keine mehr da" ... "Müssen bestellt werden" ... "Keine Ahnung, wann die kommen" ... "Bis zu diesem Samstag wohl nicht" ... " Vielleicht nächste Woche, haben keinen da, der die holen kann" ... "Rufen Sie halt noch mal an" Dann wurde der Hörer ohne ein Grußwort aufgelegt, obwohl ich gerade eine weitere Frage begonnen hatte.

Daraufhin bin ich hier auf diesen Thread gestoßen und habe die anfangs zitierte Empfehlung gelesen und also eine Mail an das Radon-Center ([email protected]) geschrieben. Nur leider wurde diese bisher ebenfalls nicht beantwortet.

So stellt sich mir doch die Frage, ob Kunden, die "nur" 799,- + ein paar kleine für ein Fahrrad + Zubehör ausgeben wollen, nicht beachtenswert sind?!? 
Ich möchte mit Sicherheit keine "Extrawurst gebraten" haben, aber eine vernünftige Antwort, damit ich nicht über 300 km umsonst fahre, sollte doch wohl drin sein. 
Ferner: Wie soll es erst bei einer etwaigen Reklamation ablaufen?!?

Alles in allem hadere ich nun mit mir, ob ich mir nicht vielleicht doch besser ein Bike bei einem näher gelegenen Händler kaufen soll, auch wenn ich dann auf gewisse Ausstattungsmerkmale verzichten und evtl. eine schlechtere Optik akzeptieren muss. 
Schade eigentlich, denn ich dachte, mein zukünftiges Rad bereits gefunden zu haben...


----------



## romanb7 (29. Oktober 2011)

Dusty78 schrieb:


> Ferner: Wie soll es erst bei einer etwaigen Reklamation ablaufen?!?



Schau halt, ob Radon nen Servicepartner in deiner Nähe hat.


----------



## sun909 (29. Oktober 2011)

You get what you pay for...

Das ist nunmal das Problem der Versender, mal mehr mal weniger.

Ggf einfach vor Ort nach einem Auslaufmodell umschauen.

Gruesss
sun909

...der auch schon einmal mit Geld in der Tasche aufgrund der nicht-vorhandenen Beratung und Verkaufsunlust des Verkäufers dort umgekehrt ist...


----------



## Dusty78 (29. Oktober 2011)

sun909 schrieb:


> Ggf einfach vor Ort nach einem Auslaufmodell umschauen.



Vielleicht sollte ich das wirklich besser machen.

Aber evtl. gibt mir ja doch noch ein "Radoner" einen Hinweis, wie ich an eine Info bzgl. einer Probefahrt in Bonn komme.

Ich habe die Hoffnung noch nicht ganz aufgegeben, vielleicht doch noch mein Wunschfahrrad zu bekommen.


----------



## Andcream (1. November 2011)

Jetzt muss ich auch mal was schreiben zu Radon und H&S
Habe mir für den Winter ein Radon ZR team 5.0 bestellt. 
Vor ca. 3,5 Wochen wurde es bestellt gestern ist es dann gekommen.
Jetzt gerade habe ich es aufgebaut. Da war schon das erste Problem.
Die Leitungen waren so komisch verlegt das es unmöglich war den Lenker zu montieren. Bremse, Schalthebel und den Poploc Hebel, Griffe mussten abmontiert werden. Oder die Federgabel raus....
Ok, ist ja eigentlich kein Problem. Aber manche die das Rad bestellen haben keine Ahnung von Fahrrädern und es wäre dann nicht möglich das Rad fertig zu montieren.
Ok dann weiter aufgebaut. Reifen vorne rein die restlichen Verpackungskartons weg und Pedale dran. 
Also Fertig? Falsch! Die Bremsen schleifen hinten und vorne. Also nicht nur ein bischen sondern schon richtig.
Ok Bremsen ausgerichtet und kleine Probefahrt.
Nächstes Problem! Die Schaltung ist überhaupt nicht sauber eingestellt. Also Schaltung auch noch einstellen.
Ok jetzt kann man fahren und alles passt. Dann wieder zuhause nochmal das Rad angeschaut und irgendwas ist mir komisch vorgekommen. Irgendwas ist anders als auf den Bilder und Beschreibungen. Ok Internet an und mal vergleichen. 
Jetzt hab ich festgestellt das die Sattelstütze, der Lenker und Vorbau andere sind als beschrieben und auf den Bildern zu sehen. Bei Lenker und Vorbau wäre es mir egal aber die Sattelstütze ist jetzt gekröpft was ich nicht will.
Toll und nirgends steht ein Wort das andere Teile verbaut wurden oder irgendwas nicht lieferbar war...
Ach ja und zu den Sachen die nicht passen....ist auch ganz toll...ein schöner Zettel liegt dem Rad dabei was alles kontrolliert und eingestellt wurde! Schaltung,Bremsen...alles abgehakt also wurde kontrolliert und eingestellt.
So kann man doch kein Rad verschicken und behaupten man muss nur noch alles zusammen stecken und fertig! Gibt es da keine Kontrollen? Obwohl Zettel ist ja dabei...


----------



## Radon-Bonn (1. November 2011)

Mxandi schrieb:


> Jetzt muss ich auch mal was schreiben zu Radon und H&S
> Habe mir für den Winter ein Radon ZR team 5.0 bestellt.
> Vor ca. 3,5 Wochen wurde es bestellt gestern ist es dann gekommen.
> Jetzt gerade habe ich es aufgebaut. Da war schon das erste Problem.
> ...



Hi wir haben 100 Servicepartner zu denen du das Rad hättest liefern können. Dann bekommt du es komplett feinjustiert und erklärt. 
Wenn man an den falschen Schrauben rumdreht, dann wird es mit der Feinjustage eher schlechter als besser. Die Räder werden vor Versand erst einmal komplett montiert. Wenn du den Lenker nicht richtig drehst und die Schaltung und Bremsen etc. abmontierst und keine Ahnung hast, dann kann das nicht klappen. Wahrscheinlich hast du an der Bremse gezogen, während die Klötze nicht an der Scheibe lagen etc.


----------



## Andcream (1. November 2011)

Sehr tolle Antwort....Ich glaube nicht das ich unfähig war ich glaube es liegt an euch...!! Schade das ich kein Foto davon gemacht hab wie die Leitungen waren! Es ist unmöglich das das Rad so aufgebaut wurde!!
Und selbst wenn ich die Bremse ziehen würde wenn das Rad ausgebaut war würde sich nicht der Bremssattel verstellen sondern nur die Beläge.

Wenn ihr die Räder nicht richtig einstellt schreibt halt einfach dazu das Leute die sich nicht auskennen es unbedingt zu einem Service Partner schicken sollen!
Aber nicht einfach alles abhaken als eingestellt.

Und die Teile die nicht nicht mit denen in der Beschreibung stimmen? Gibt es da auch eine Beleidigung und Ausrede von euch?


----------



## romanb7 (1. November 2011)

Wir haben unsere Bikes in Bonn fertig aufgebaut in Bonn abgeholt und gleich von Ort noch ne kleine Runde gedreht, da hab ich gemerkt dass die Bremse hinten quitscht, also wieder zur Werkstatt, einer der Mechaniker meinte dass sich das gibt, is leider nicht der fall. Ich werd die jetzt zum Servicepartner bringen und checken lassen, da man ja keine Reaktion aus Bonn bekommt.
Ein einfaches: "Bring die Räder halt zum Servicepartner" hätte mir ja als Antwort gereicht, aber es tut sich ja garnix. 
Aber ich steh ja nicht alleine da mit dem Problem der mangelnden Kommunikation.


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=52.278472,10.608159


----------



## varioguide (1. November 2011)

Da kann ich auch was dazu sagen! Ich hab zwar kein Zr team sondern ein Crossrad scart von Radon. Und als ich es geliefert bekommen habe war es auch unmöglich den Lenker zu montieren! Eine der Leitungen war sogar durch den Rahmen so verlegt das es 100% unmöglich ist das es aufgebaut war! 
Die Bremsen und Schaltung war auch total verstellt! 
Dann hab ich emails geschrieben und nie eine Antwort bekommen. Als ich angerufen habe haben sie nur gesagt bringen sie es halt zu einem Service Partner....super der ist ewig weit weg!

Irgendwie hab ich hier auch das Gefühl das man nichts schlechtes Schreiben darf sonst ich man gleich der Böse. 
Wenn ihr nicht wollt das man auch schlechte Erfahrung schreibt macht einfach das Forum hier zu!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## h1ld3 (1. November 2011)

So langsam kommt das Gefühl auf, dass hier jemand vergisst wer denn wessen Gehalt bezahlt.
Wie ihr hier mit Kunden umgeht und schreibt sie hätten keine Ahnung etc. ist einfach nur frech.
Große Leistung!


----------



## accucore (1. November 2011)

Radon-Bonn schrieb:


> Auf unserer Seite gibt es auch ein Aufbauvideo.



Vieleicht solltet ihr euch das ja selber mal anschauen  
Dann gibts weniger beschwerden


----------



## 123Luomi (1. November 2011)

Mxandi schrieb:


> Sehr tolle Antwort....Ich glaube nicht das ich unfähig war ich glaube es liegt an euch...!! Schade das ich kein Foto davon gemacht hab wie die Leitungen waren! Es ist unmöglich das das Rad so aufgebaut wurde!!
> Und selbst wenn ich die Bremse ziehen würde wenn das Rad ausgebaut war würde sich nicht der Bremssattel verstellen sondern nur die Beläge.
> 
> Wenn ihr die Räder nicht richtig einstellt schreibt halt einfach dazu das Leute die sich nicht auskennen es unbedingt zu einem Service Partner schicken sollen!
> ...



Wieso fühlst du dich beleidigt?
Anstatt hierum zu mailen, wende dich doch an Stellen die dir weiterhelfen.
Willst du hier Beleidsbekundigungen sammeln? 
Ätzend wie manche hier rum mailen-


----------



## 123Luomi (1. November 2011)

h1ld3 schrieb:


> So langsam kommt das Gefühl auf, dass hier jemand vergisst wer denn wessen Gehalt bezahlt.
> Wie ihr hier mit Kunden umgeht und schreibt sie hätten keine Ahnung etc. ist einfach nur frech.
> Große Leistung!



Boah..... schreibt einer hat keine Ahnung, fummelt sein Bike halb tot und du gehst noch drauf ein.


----------



## sun909 (1. November 2011)

Kinners, 
ihr kauft im Discount ohne Service, das muss euch doch vorher klar sein?

Ohne das gutheißen zu wollen, sollte man Einstellungsarbeiten am Rad im größeren Umfang selber durchführen können.

Sich anschließend zu beschweren... Ausstattung am Rad ist nicht alles, aber das müssen einige erst schmerzhaft lernen...

Gruesse


----------



## 123Luomi (1. November 2011)

sun909 schrieb:


> Kinners,
> ihr kauft im Discount ohne Service, das muss euch doch vorher klar sein?
> 
> Ohne das gutheißen zu wollen, sollte man Einstellungsarbeiten am Rad im größeren Umfang selber durchführen können.
> ...




Haste völlig recht - und einen Lenker anzuschrauben oder eine Sattelstütze reinzustecken sollte jeder Biker können. Wer Spass an dem Hobby hat und sich ein bisschen dafür interessiert sollte auch einen Mantel aufziehen können oder einen Poplock öffnen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 123Luomi (1. November 2011)

http://tv.bike-magazin.de/video/Wor...uch-wechseln/280493722afcb1a44aac9d3ca041f952


----------



## varioguide (1. November 2011)

123Luomi schrieb:


> Wieso fühlst du dich beleidigt?
> Anstatt hierum zu mailen, wende dich doch an Stellen die dir weiterhelfen.
> Willst du hier Beleidsbekundigungen sammeln?
> Ätzend wie manche hier rum mailen-



Stellen die weiterhelfen? So wie Radon? Die dann behaupten andere sínd unfähig?! Gute Idee 
Oder man zu einem Sevice Partner muss der 100km entfernt war wie bei mir?
Auch gute idee 
Ätzend wie manche hier mailen! 

Und nur weil ich ein Rad bei H&S "Bikediscount" kaufe habe ich kein recht auf qualität? Und das dann einfach Teile getauscht werden ist auch egal?

Und als nächstes kommt dann wieder das alle die was schlechtes sagen nur von der konkurrenz sind und Radon schlecht machen wollen....
Aber dann wäre es komisch das alle beiträge von 123Luomi nur beiträge sind wo Radon gut gemacht.....


----------



## accucore (1. November 2011)

123Luomi schrieb:


> Boah..... schreibt einer hat keine Ahnung, fummelt sein Bike halb tot und du gehst noch drauf ein.



Boar....auf deine Antworten kann man hier echt verzichten!


----------



## Andcream (1. November 2011)

Mann wird ja anscheinend sofort angefriffen wenn man seine Erfahrungen hier mitteilt!
Darf man im Radon Forum nur gute Dinge über Radon schreiben? Muss ich jedes mal dazu schreiben wie Günstig Radon ist? Muss ich auch immer schreiben Radon hat die besten Räder?.....usw...

Oder darf ich noch meine eigene Meinung hier schreiben? 
Was ist der Sin von einem Forum? Das man auch seine Erfahrungen anderen mitteilt! Wenn Radon oder Mitarbeiter von Radon sowas nicht gefällt dann macht das Forum zu!


----------



## Anja-kempten (1. November 2011)

Ich habe mich extra angemeldet weil ich auch was dazu sagen wollte!
Erst mal finde ich es schade das man keine schlechten Erfahrungen mehr mitteilen kann! Auch in den anderen Beiträgen wird man sofort schlecht gemacht oder als unfähig bezeichnet wenn was nicht passt.

Und solche beiträge wie von 123luomi find ich unnötig und merkwürdig? Warum musst du den unbedingt Radon verteidigen und die anderen schlecht machen? Wenn du nix zum thema zu sagen hast lass es doch einfach!

Mein Freund hatte auch schon die erfahrungen gemacht das Radon zwar gute Räder baut aber der rest noch nicht so richtig passt! Aussattungen werden geändert ohne was zu sagen. Räder werden verschickt die einfach nicht passen vom zusammenbau...
Und auch am telefon wird dann nur gesagt man soll halt zum service partner wenn was nicht passt oder man es nicht kann....


----------



## Crazy-Racer (1. November 2011)

Bei meinem Bike hat auch was nicht ganz gepasst, Samstags mittags gemailt, Montags Vormittags die Antwort mit zufriedenstellendem Inhalt erhalten.

War aber auch nur eine Kleinigkeit, der große Rest hat gepasst...

In so einem Fall ziehe ich den Kontakt zur Firma, höflich und freundlich, definitiv vor und bisher wurde ich nirgends enttäuscht...oft macht der Ton die Musik. 

Die Kommentare hier von Radon-Bonn finde ich gerade im Bezug auf dem Ton doch öfter mangelhaft. Aber auch einige andere lassen hier vielleicht einfach zu viel verbalen Dampf ab...dazu lieber in den Wald gehen!

Was die Einstellarbeiten angeht: es kann ja sein, dass das gemacht wird. Es kann auch sein, dass es manchmal nur abgehakt wird. Aber wenn ich ein Versenderbike bestelle, bei dem ich davon ausgehe nicht zum Schrauber um die Ecke gehen zu können/wollen, sollte ich in der Lage sein, alles selbst einzustellen. Es gibt bei den gängigen Videoplattformen haufenweise Erklärvideos mit denen das jede/r hinbekommt. Ausserdem macht doch auch das Beschäftigen mit der Materie Spaß, nicht nur das reine Fahren?
Wenn allerdings die Teile des Bikes nicht der Beschreibung entsprechen, eine höfliche Mail an die richtige Adresse und es wird geholfen - so zumindest in meinem Fall und ich gehe einfach davon aus, dass das bei jedem Anderen genauso laufen wird. Auf jeden Fall sollte man es nicht einfach hinnehmen.


----------



## stevie29 (1. November 2011)

Anja-kempten schrieb:


> Erst mal finde ich es schade das man keine schlechten Erfahrungen mehr mitteilen kann! Auch in den anderen Beiträgen wird man sofort schlecht gemacht oder als unfähig bezeichnet wenn was nicht passt.
> 
> Und solche beiträge wie von 123luomi find ich unnötig und merkwürdig? Warum musst du den unbedingt Radon verteidigen und die anderen schlecht machen? Wenn du nix zum thema zu sagen hast lass es doch einfach!


 
Bei einigen hier (123 ist nur ein Beispiel, der fällt ja immer wieder auf) habe ich auch das Gefühl, daß das entweder "Radon-Jünger" sind oder ... - ach nee, den Gedanken spinne ich jetzt nicht weiter ...


----------



## Radon-Bonn (1. November 2011)

Anja-kempten schrieb:


> Ich habe mich extra angemeldet weil ich auch was dazu sagen wollte!
> Erst mal finde ich es schade das man keine schlechten Erfahrungen mehr mitteilen kann! Auch in den anderen Beiträgen wird man sofort schlecht gemacht oder als unfähig bezeichnet wenn was nicht passt.
> 
> Und solche beiträge wie von 123luomi find ich unnötig und merkwürdig? Warum musst du den unbedingt Radon verteidigen und die anderen schlecht machen? Wenn du nix zum thema zu sagen hast lass es doch einfach!
> ...




Genau diese Mail ist symptomatisch für den Ton und den Ablauf hier.
Völlig unsachlich, angreifend und emotional. Und hier soll man professionell antworten?
Extra mal anonym anmelden, um mitzuteilen, dass es bei ein ebenso anonymer Freund ein Radon bestellt hat, bei dem die Ausstattung geändert war, und dann noch nicht passen, falsch zusammengebaut sind.......


----------



## stevie29 (1. November 2011)

Warum ist 123Luomi eigentlich kurz nach meinem Beitrag von vorhin (#99) plötzlich als "Gast" gekennzeichnet und nicht mehr "aktiv"??!!
War an meiner Vermutung, daß hinter 123 jemand anderes stecken könnte, doch was dran?!


Oha, jetzt werde ich bestimmt gesperrt ... ;-)


----------



## dj_holgie (1. November 2011)

Radon-Bonn schrieb:


> Und hier soll man professionell antworten?



Ja.

Mein Gott was hier alle ein dünnes Fell haben.. Ist doch nur ein dummes Forum hier nichts reales alles nur Text ohne menschlichen Kontakt. Wer weiß wer am anderen Ende der Leitung sitzt: Ein 14 jähriger pickeliger Freak!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andcream (1. November 2011)

Radon-Bonn schrieb:


> Genau diese Mail ist symptomatisch für den Ton und den Ablauf hier.
> Völlig unsachlich, angreifend und emotional. Und hier soll man professionell antworten?
> Extra mal anonym anmelden, um mitzuteilen, dass es bei ein ebenso anonymer Freund ein Radon bestellt hat, bei dem die Ausstattung geändert war, und dann noch nicht passen, falsch zusammengebaut sind.......




Also ihr findet diese Antwort unsachlich und angreifend? Ok, ja die war ja auch richtig angreifend....schon gut ist ja schon lustig solche Antworten von Radon-Bonn zu hören 

Und schön das ihr da dazu Antwortet anonym angemeldet...Aussattung passt nicht....bla bla bla

Hallo? Meine Ausstattung passt nicht! Ich hab es schon geschrieben! Rad ist Gerstern erst gekommen! 
Und dazu sagt ihr nichts?! Ich hab sogar geschrieben was nicht passt! 
Und ich bekomm nur zu hören ich bin zu blöd zum zusammen schrauben...


----------



## sun909 (1. November 2011)

Jung,
jetzt komm mal runter.

Beschwer dich schriftlich dort wie es jeder normale Mensch macht und wähle dazu einen angemessenen Tonfall.

Wenn sich einige so am den Support wenden, wie sie hier ihre Postings "hinrotzen", wundert mich gar nichts mehr...

Dann setze eine Frist zur Leistungserfüllung, sprich deiner Ausstattung oder Pack den Kram zusammen und schick ihn zurück.

Bitter, wenn man sich auf das Rad gefreut hat, aber nicht zu ändern, wenn die sich nicht rühren.

Schönen Tag
sun909


----------



## Andcream (1. November 2011)

Mein Ton war ganz normal bis ich dann als "unfähig" bezeichnet worden bin. 
Meinst du ich hab noch keine Email geschrieben? Das war das erst was ich gemacht hab.
Danach hab ich es ganz normal ins Forum geschrieben. Und seit dem hab ich noch keine normale Antwort von Radon bekommen! Weder Email und noch hier.
Und Anrufen hab ich auch schon versucht aber nach 3 mal nicht durchkommen hab ich da auch keine lust mehr.
Zurück schicken möchte ich das Rad ja auch nicht. Aber es könnte ja mal jemand was dazu schreiben warum die Ausstattung anders ist. 
Und zwar in einer normalen Antwort


----------



## sun909 (1. November 2011)

Sind die Änderungen denn gleichwertig?

Radon hat was geschrieben von Vorbehalt, Teile zu tauschen, wenn aufgrund Lieferantensituation nicht anders möglich.

Gruesse
sun909


----------



## Andcream (1. November 2011)

Vom Lenker und Vorbau kann ich es nicht sagen da kenne ich die genau Bezeichnung der verbauten Teile nicht. Bei der Sattelstütze ist es z.b. statt der Race Face Ride eine Ready to Race Comp?! Da wäre mir die Race Face lieber da die Ready to Race gekröpft ist.

Aber wenn etwas nicht Lieferbar ist dann sollte man es dem Kunden doch mitteilen nicht einfach irgendwas verbauen und hoffen das es niemand merkt


----------



## dj_holgie (1. November 2011)

Was willst du denn groß hören? 

Du hast 2 Möglichkeiten: Entweder du schickst es zurück oder du behälst es. Nutzungsgebühren dürfen Sie dir wohl kaum berechnen wenn minderwertige Komponenten verbaut..


----------



## Radon-Bonn (1. November 2011)

Mxandi schrieb:


> Vom Lenker und Vorbau kann ich es nicht sagen da kenne ich die genau Bezeichnung der verbauten Teile nicht. Bei der Sattelstütze ist es z.b. statt der Race Face Ride eine Ready to Race Comp?! Da wäre mir die Race Face lieber da die Ready to Race gekröpft ist.
> 
> Aber wenn etwas nicht Lieferbar ist dann sollte man es dem Kunden doch mitteilen nicht einfach irgendwas verbauen und hoffen das es niemand merkt



Der Vorbau und der Lenker entspricht der Serienausstattung. Die mitgelieferte Sattelstütze ist gekröpft, da es sich um ein Tourenbike handelt. Sie ist hochwertiger, etwas teurer und leichter als die Race Face Stütze.
Wenn du sie nicht haben möchtest, schick sie zurück und wir schicken dir eine ungekröpfte. Wenn du das ganze Bike nicht haben möchtes und es unbeschädigt ist, schreib uns bitte eine email und wir holen es selbstverständlich sofort zurück und erstatten dir den Kaufpreis.
Montage - und Einstellarbeiten an deinem Bike können wir allerdings  nur beim Servicepartner oder im Radon Center erledigen.


----------



## Radon-Bonn (1. November 2011)

dj_holgie schrieb:


> Ja.
> 
> Mein Gott was hier alle ein dünnes Fell haben.. Ist doch nur ein dummes Forum hier nichts reales alles nur Text ohne menschlichen Kontakt. Wer weiß wer am anderen Ende der Leitung sitzt: Ein 14 jähriger pickeliger Freak!?



?


----------



## Andcream (1. November 2011)

Radon-Bonn schrieb:


> Der Vorbau und der Lenker entspricht der Serienausstattung.



Nur mal so....der Lenker und Vorbau entspricht nicht der Serienausstattung. Race Face sollte verbaut sein und Easton ist verbaut.
Wenn es doch Serie ist warum ändert ihr dann nicht die Angaben auf eurer Seite und schreibt was wirklich dran ist?
Aber ok, dann schicke ich euch die Hochwertige Ready to Race Sattelstütze und bekomme die Orginale Race Face ride? Abgemacht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## varioguide (1. November 2011)

Radon-Bonn schrieb:


> Tja Recht hast du, soweit habe ich nicht nachgedacht. Wenn man sich hier die Mühe selbst am Feiertag macht, rechnet man nicht damit, dass am Ende solche Kids sitze. Frustrierend



Ja stimmt das gleiche hab ich mir auch gedacht nur nicht von den anderen hier!


Wir sind die Kunden!! 
Egal ob 14 oder 70 Jahre! Jeder gibt das gleiche Geld aus!
Und man sollte als Hersteller nicht unbedingt so Antworten wie ihr es macht.


----------



## Radon-Bonn (1. November 2011)

Mxandi schrieb:


> Nur mal so....der Lenker und Vorbau entspricht nicht der Serienausstattung. Race Face sollte verbaut sein und Easton ist verbaut.
> Wenn es doch Serie ist warum ändert ihr dann nicht die Angaben auf eurer Seite und schreibt was wirklich dran ist?
> Aber ok, dann schicke ich euch die Hochwertige Ready to Race Sattelstütze und bekomme die Orginale Race Face ride? Abgemacht!




Klar schick ein, wenn dir die Easton Teile nicht gefallen, gleich mit.
Bitte an Herrn Trimborn in den Radon Center Siemensstr. 1, 53121 Bonn, damit das schnell geht.


----------



## stevie29 (1. November 2011)

dj_holgie schrieb:


> Mein Gott was hier alle ein dünnes Fell haben.. Ist doch nur ein dummes Forum hier nichts reales alles nur Text ohne menschlichen Kontakt. Wer weiß wer am anderen Ende der Leitung sitzt: Ein 14 jähriger pickeliger Freak!?


 
Da habe ich auch schon dran gedacht, aber das wäre ja Kinderarbeit ...  ;-)


Ich bin übrigens 42, vollkommen pickelfrei und verdiene mein eigenes Geld, aber das bekommt jetzt ein anderer Hersteller ...


----------



## accucore (2. November 2011)

Also ich habe keine Lust mehr ein Radon zu kaufen! Die Antworten hier und alles rund um Radon scheint mir nicht ganz richtig zu funktionieren.
Ich will mir gar nicht vorstellen was wär wenn ich mal eine Reklamation hätt oder auch etwas mit Garantie wär....nee danke!
Räder bauen könnt ihr ja ganz gut aber mit Kunden umgehen überhaupt nicht


----------



## Radon-Bonn (2. November 2011)

stevie29 schrieb:


> Da habe ich auch schon dran gedacht, aber das wäre ja Kinderarbeit ...  ;-)
> 
> 
> Ich bin übrigens 42, vollkommen pickelfrei und verdiene mein eigenes Geld, aber das bekommt jetzt ein anderer Hersteller ...



Schade!


----------



## varioguide (2. November 2011)

Vielleicht sollte Radon-Bonn mal das Forum wechseln und bei anderen abschauen wie man sich verhält und wie man anständige Antworten schreibt....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radon-Bonn (2. November 2011)

varioguide schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte Radon-Bonn mal das Forum wechseln und bei anderen abschauen wie man sich verhält und wie man anständige Antworten schreibt....



?


----------



## varioguide (2. November 2011)

Find ich ok. 
Dann hören die Antworten von euch endlich auf


----------



## Anja-kempten (2. November 2011)

Langsam macht ihr euch lächerlich Radon...


----------



## SuziQ (2. November 2011)

Anja-kempten schrieb:


> Langsam macht ihr euch lächerlich Radon...



@Anja u.a.: Was habt ihr eigentlich von euren Beiträgen?


----------



## varioguide (2. November 2011)

Warum fragst du nicht mal Radon nach ihren Beiträgen...? 
Wenn man als Kunde von denen dumme Antworten bekommt ist klar warum auch dumme Antworten zurück kommen...


----------



## SuziQ (2. November 2011)

varioguide schrieb:


> Warum fragst du nicht mal Radon nach ihren Beiträgen...?
> Wenn man als Kunde von denen dumme Antworten bekommt ist klar warum auch dumme Antworten zurück kommen...



??? Ich bin hier eigentlich aufgrund der Suche nach Informationen. Aber mal ehrlich, was ihr hier abzieht ist doch total kindisch. Wie alt seid ihr eigentlich. Und das Radon hier überhaupt auf diesen Scheiss eingeht ist eigentlich schon dämlich genug.


----------



## stevie29 (2. November 2011)

Ganz ehrlich, so langsam sollte sich das mal jemand von Radon hier anschauen, es ist unglaublich, wie hier mit den Leuten (Kunden) umgegangen wird.

Mittlerweile kann man ja fast glauben, hinter "Radon-Bonn" steckt jemand, der Radon absichtlich schädigen will ...


----------



## hmx3 (2. November 2011)

SuziQ schrieb:


> ??? Ich bin hier eigentlich aufgrund der Suche nach Informationen. Aber mal ehrlich, was ihr hier abzieht ist doch total kindisch. Wie alt seid ihr eigentlich. Und das Radon hier überhaupt auf diesen Scheiss eingeht ist eigentlich schon dämlich genug.


 
Was heißt "...Scheiß eingeht...." Bei etwas Objektivität mußt du eingestehen, daß Radon-Bonn den Scheiß produziert.


----------



## stevie29 (2. November 2011)

hmx3 schrieb:


> Was heißt "...Scheiß eingeht...." Bei etwas Objektivität mußt du eingestehen, daß Radon-Bonn den Scheiß produziert.


 
Na ja, so würde ich das nicht unbedingt formulieren ("Sch..."), aber es eindeutig so, daß "Radon-Bonn" hier immer wieder interessierte User (also potentielle Kunden), die Fragen stellen, lächerlich macht (z. B. als "unfähig" oder "halbwissend" bezeichnet), sich im Ton vergreift, unsachlich wird und sich eben einfach gar nicht auf die Sachebene bezieht (geschweige denn, Fragen vernünftig beantwortet).

Mittlerweile ist m. E. der Zeitpunkt erreicht, daß "Radon-Bonn" mal von einem (richtigen) Vertreter der Firma Radon (der Räder verkaufen will) in seine Schranken gewiesen wird und sich hier bei allen Usern, die beleidigt wurden, entschuldigt.


----------



## hmx3 (2. November 2011)

stevie29 schrieb:


> Na ja, so würde ich das nicht unbedingt formulieren ("Sch..."), aber es eindeutig so, daß "Radon-Bonn" hier immer wieder interessierte User (also potentielle Kunden), die Fragen stellen, lächerlich macht (z. B. als "unfähig" oder "halbwissend" bezeichnet), sich im Ton vergreift, unsachlich wird und sich eben einfach gar nicht auf die Sachebene bezieht (geschweige denn, Fragen vernünftig beantwortet).
> 
> Mittlerweile ist m. E. der Zeitpunkt erreicht, daß "Radon-Bonn" mal von einem (richtigen) Vertreter der Firma Radon (der Räder verkaufen will) in seine Schranken gewiesen wird und sich hier bei allen Usern, die beleidigt wurden, entschuldigt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SuziQ (2. November 2011)

stevie29 schrieb:


> Na ja, so würde ich das nicht unbedingt formulieren ("Sch..."), aber es eindeutig so, daß "Radon-Bonn" hier immer wieder interessierte User (also potentielle Kunden), die Fragen stellen, lächerlich macht (z. B. als "unfähig" oder "halbwissend" bezeichnet), sich im Ton vergreift, unsachlich wird und sich eben einfach gar nicht auf die Sachebene bezieht (geschweige denn, Fragen vernünftig beantwortet).
> 
> Mittlerweile ist m. E. der Zeitpunkt erreicht, daß "Radon-Bonn" mal von einem (richtigen) Vertreter der Firma Radon (der Räder verkaufen will) in seine Schranken gewiesen wird und sich hier bei allen Usern, die beleidigt wurden, entschuldigt.



Hab gerade mal die letzten Beiträge von euch gelesen. Lach mich hier echt kaputt. Ihr beschwört Antworten auf die ******** die ihr hier postet? So einen Dünpfiff, wie ihr herumpostet ist ja schon unglaublich. Hier wird es Zeit, dass ein Moderator euch mal die Maus aus der Hand nimmt und die ganzen posts löscht.Finde die posts von euch weder amüsant, sehr anmassend, niveaulos, dämlich und pubertierend. Wahrscheinlich eine Hand mit 5 oder 6 Namen.


----------



## stevie29 (2. November 2011)

SuziQ schrieb:


> ...
> So einen Dünpfiff, wie ihr herumpostet ist ja schon unglaublich.
> ...
> Finde die posts von euch weder amüsant, sehr anmassend, niveaulos, dämlich und pubertierend.
> ...


 
@SuziQ, da du gerade meinen Beitrag zitiert hast:
Im Gegensatz zu dir habe ich zu keiner Zeit irgendjemanden beleidigt - auch für dich gilt: ALLE meine Beiträge vollständig (d. h. ganz) lesen, dann nachdenken und erst dann schreiben.


Habe gerade mal nachgeschaut, die SuziQ ist seit heute angemeldet und hat bisher exakt drei Beiträge verfasst, bei allen Beiträgen wurde Radon unterstützt - merkwürdig, oder?
Da verschwindet der eine plötzlich (123Luomi) und nun taucht plötzlich jemand anderes auf ...


----------



## freigeist (3. November 2011)

schickt an die firma Radon nen link dieses threads und nörgelt nicht weiter in dem forum rum.. ihr merkt ja selbst.. es bringt nichts.
solange man ein produkt kauft ,ist man der gute kunde. aber sobald ein mangel auftritt..ja, dann trennt sich schnell die spreu vom weizen !

derjenige, welcher sich hinter dem -Radon-Bonn- nick versteckt hat jdfls. dazu beigetragen, die firma in ein schlechtes licht zurücken. 
die antworten waren teilweise vollkommen unqualifiziert.
ihr/du selbst bzw. dein 2.account (diesmal wohl suziQ) ..der im übrigen vollkommen peinlich ist , zeigt nur eines, ihr solltet erstmal den umgang mit dem kunden üben.
da haben euch andere firmen eindeutig etwas vorraus. denn egal, wie unfreundlich ein kunde ist (berechtigt oder nicht ist egal!) ihr habt dafür zu sorgen, dass die firma radon im rechten licht steht.. immerhin präsentiert ihr diese.


----------



## varioguide (3. November 2011)

Dieser Thread kann man doch eigentlich vergessen! 
Die Antworten von Radon Bonn wurden nachträglich geändert!!
Und zwar so das wir als die Bösen da stehen!
Sowas gehört verboten im Forum!


----------



## freigeist (3. November 2011)

alter falter, was für ein laden


wie armselig ist'n das ... im nachhinein wirds gelöscht ?! 

echt fein, wie ihr mit kritik umgeht


----------



## Themeankitty (3. November 2011)

Oberhammer !


----------



## katze2 (3. November 2011)

SuziQ schrieb:


> Hab gerade mal die letzten Beiträge von euch gelesen. Lach mich hier echt kaputt. Ihr beschwört Antworten auf die ******** die ihr hier postet? So einen Dünpfiff, wie ihr herumpostet ist ja schon unglaublich. Hier wird es Zeit, dass ein Moderator euch mal die Maus aus der Hand nimmt und die ganzen posts löscht.Finde die posts von euch weder amüsant, sehr anmassend, niveaulos, dämlich und pubertierend. Wahrscheinlich eine Hand mit 5 oder 6 Namen.


 


Suzuq ist ein Fake account von Radon!

davon gibt es so einige hier, das ist ja schon im Fred neue Modelle und im Löschungsfred benannt worden!

Suziq hat insgesamt 5 beiträge und davon fast nur eldendes Lobgehudel auf die firma radon, welche gerade damit gläbzt, hier extrem beleidigend aufzutretetn, User zu beleidigen, zu pöbeln, um dann, via mod Funktion, später eigenen beiträge von Radon-Bonn nachträglich zu verändern!!

unglaublich von radon, lest selbst!

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=551638

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=548253&page=14


----------



## katze2 (3. November 2011)

Noch keine offizielle Antwort von Radon....


Statt dessen jede Menge weisser ritter, suziqs und aggressivem dafürhaltern....


Von Doppelaccounts wurde ja schon geschrieben....


Schlimm, radon präsentiert sich völlig daneben.


----------



## KaskiaRacing (3. November 2011)

wo ist den der Thread "das sensationelle neue Slide" abgeblieben??? 

Seltsam Seltsam!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stevie29 (3. November 2011)

Mein Thread zum Thema "Kritik Radon-Bonn / Beiträge werden verändert" und der Thread von Katze zum Thema "Radon soll sich entschuldigen" (oder so ähnlich) wurde gelöscht.
Als ob ich es geahnt hätte, habe ich meinen Thread vorher ins "offene Forum" eingestellt, ich glaube/hoffe, da kann Radon nicht "rumpfuschen".
Unglaublich, was Radon sich herausnimmt und das so etwas überhaupt möglich ist - nennt man das eigentlich "Zensur"?!
Ich habe bei meinem Thread haarklein darauf geachtet, daß weder gegen die Forumsregeln noch gegen andere "Verordnungen/Gesetze" verstoßen wurde und bin entsetzt (aber nicht überrascht), daß Radon zu solchen Mitteln greift und offensichtlich greifen darf.


----------



## stevie29 (3. November 2011)

_Hier eine Kopie meines Threads (der gelöscht wurde):_


Nachdem in den letzten Tagen im Hersteller Forum Radon ja ordentlich was los war und einige User aufgrund der unsachlichen und z. T. sogar beleidigenden Beiträge von "Radon-Bonn" ihre Räder jetzt wohl woanders bestellt haben, hat es seitens Radon offensichtlich ein "Umdenken" gegeben. Man möchte wohl nicht noch mehr Kunden verlieren und "säubert" das Forum.

Folgendes ist aufgefallen:
Diverse Beiträge von "Radon-Bonn" wurden heute (ab ca. 9:00 h) geändert bzw. gelöscht und demzufolge natürlich auch Antworten von "Kritikern" (so auch von mir) völlig aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen.
Z. T. steht man als "Kritiker" jetzt etwas blöde dar - ich für meinen Teil bin froh, daß ich fast immer mit einem Zitat von "Radon-Bonn" geantwortet habe und so jedermann weiß bzw. erkennen kann, worauf sich mein Beitrag (bzw. meine Kritik) bezogen hat.
Bei anderen Usern verhält es sich nicht so positiv - die scheinen sozusagen "aus dem Nichts heraus" an "Radon-Bonn" herumzumäkeln (weil eben die vorherige Beleidigung von "Radon-Bonn" an diese User geändert/gelöscht wurde).
Ziemlich geschickt eingefädelt, aber m. E. sehr unfair und auch ziemlich durchsichtig.

Auffällig sind aber auch diverse Antworten von Leuten (die z. B. nur einen Tag angemeldet sind oder plötzlich nur noch als "Gast" erscheinen), die Radon als besonders positiv darstellen bzw. die Kritiker immer wieder schlechtmachen.
Man könnte hier also mutmaßen, "Radon-Bonn" arbeitet mit weiteren Accounts, um "Stimmung" zu machen.

Schaut euch die Beiträge doch mal an, dann erkennt ihr, was gemacht wurde bzw. was ich meine.
Schon komisch, zu welchen Mitteln wohl einige Hersteller greifen.


Ich stelle dieses Thema (auch) hier ein, weil ich Bedenken habe, daß mein Beitrag im Radon Forum gelöscht/geändert wird.



Gruß, Stevie


----------



## katze2 (3. November 2011)

das stimmt!

radon löscht hier, wie es gefällt!

Statt also einzugehen, und die eindeutig unakzeptable Position von Radon-Bonn zu entschuldigen, wird weiter gemauert, also geschwiegen....


Zudem werden "Jubelperser" vorgeschickt, von denen aber auch freds gelöscht werden, wenn diese nicht anklingen!

Der Finn ist so einer, die Suziq, da sind sich viele einig, auch!

da gab es, neben dem Fred von mir, der anfragte, wann sich radon entschuldigt, auch einen, in dem die Dame dazu aufrief, wieder "runterzufahren"...



Beide freds sind nun auf einmal gelöscht.....:kotz:
Der Fred der beruhigenden Dame, weil er wohl nicht ankam(?) meiner aber auch....dabei gab es in diesem nicht EINE beleidigung, oder irgenetwas negatives....

ich habe nur angefragt, und einen gegenpol zum " Seid nett, es wird alles wieder gut "Fred bilden wollen. 


radon löscht also eigene beiträge.
Es editiert welche von radon-Bonn später klammheimlich, so, dass die Diskussion später so aussieht, als hätte nicht radon-Bonn dreist beleidigt, sondern, als einen die User schuld.

Es werden Fake Accounts genutzt, da sind sich viele einig drüber .
( alleine das, das Nutzen von Fake accounts ist sowas von unmöglich...)


dann wiederum werden 3 Freds gelöscht, und zusammengestrichen, ohne jeden Grund. 


Aussagen gibts aber keine, es wird gemauert....



Ich denke wir, die mündigen leser, müssen weiter darauf aufmerksam machne, was für eine geschäftsstil das ist; von radon!


Die frage, ob radon-Bonn mit seiner unglaublich dreisten/aggressiven Art wirklich/tatsächlich die Firma repräsentiert (was man ja kaum glauben möchte....) ist damit leider nur zu deutlich beantwortet.....


----------



## katze2 (3. November 2011)

stevie29 schrieb:


> _Hier eine Kopie meines Threads (der gelöscht wurde):_
> 
> 
> Nachdem in den letzten Tagen im Hersteller Forum Radon ja ordentlich was los war und einige User aufgrund der unsachlichen und z. T. sogar beleidigenden Beiträge von "Radon-Bonn" ihre Räder jetzt wohl woanders bestellt haben, hat es seitens Radon offensichtlich ein "Umdenken" gegeben. Man möchte wohl nicht noch mehr Kunden verlieren und "säubert" das Forum.
> ...


 





WELTKLASSE Idee, von Dir, den fred zu safen, damit kann ja ein jeder nun nachlesen, was gelöscht wurde:

Etwas völlig hamloses! 
Da gibt es keine Beleidigung, keine böse Absicht; es wird nur um klärung un-tragbarer Zustände gebeten...

Statt dessen wird gemauert, Fake Accounts vorgeschickt, und zwar liebe ("guter polizist") und böse ("böser Polizist").


Und eben gelöscht.....


beleidigen, pöbeln, Fake accounts, verändern, wie eiene Mauer schweigen, und ganze Freds löschen:

Radon in Bonn!


----------



## stevie29 (3. November 2011)

Ich glaube, hier zu posten bringt nichts mehr - Radon macht einfach so weiter (auf eine Entschuldigung kann man lange warten, die kapieren es einfach nicht) und wenn das Ganze Überhand nimmt, wird man dieses (Unter) Forum einfach schließen - da hier sicherlich auch Geld an den Betreiber fließt, sitzen die (also Radon) am längeren Hebel.

Man sollte das Ganze von außen protokollieren und an andere Stellen weitergeben, es gibt bestimmt einige Journalisten, die sich der Sache gerne annehmen ...

Außerdem sollte man die Produkte von Radon künftig ignorieren, auch wenn sie billig sind (billig heißt eben auch billig und nicht preisgünstig) - das haben ja auch schon einigen getan.
Ich für meinen Teil freue mich jetzt auf mein neues HT von Canyon und fahre weiterhin mein RR von Stevens ...


----------



## katze2 (3. November 2011)

stevie29 schrieb:


> Ich glaube, hier zu posten bringt nichts mehr - Radon macht einfach so weiter (auf eine Entschuldigung kann man lange warten, die kapieren es einfach nicht) und wenn das Ganze Überhand nimmt, wird man dieses (Unter) Forum einfach schließen - da hier sicherlich auch Geld an den Betreiber fließt, sitzen die (also Radon) am längeren Hebel.
> 
> Man sollte das Ganze von außen protokollieren und an andere Stellen weitergeben, es gibt bestimmt einige Journalisten, die sich der Sache gerne annehmen ...
> 
> ...


 


Oh doch, stevie, ich denke, das bringt eine Menge!

es ist ein weiteres beispiel dafür, wie gelenkt und wie manipuliert das internet ist!:kotz:

Und auch intern, amn sollte weiter posten; alleine um dieses unglaublich dreiste und billige verhalten der Firma Radon offenzulegen, denn, auch wenn sie löschen, so richtig schnell sind sie nicht, und man kann schon einiges hier lesen, bevor wieder jemand, der zu feige ist, sich zu unhaltbaren Sätzen zu äussern, hier rumpfuscht und heimlich löscht!


ich denek, es HABEN bereits sehr viele gelsen, und ich denke, da sind einige sich darüber klargeworden, WAS für eine Art das ist, von dieser Firma radon!


Ich habe übrigens persönlich rein garnichts für/ gegen die, aber die Art, dieses aggressive, war und ist mir zuwieder, diese billige Marketingschiene, und wie es eskalierte, wie dermassen sich da der herr radon-Bonn echauffierte, das spricht ja für sich.....



ich werde das hier weiter verfolgen, es ist ein sehr inetrressantes beispiel dafür, WIE gelenkt und gesteuert und manipuliert das internet oft ist.


Bleib dran, ich werde es auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## katze2 (3. November 2011)

Den Screensave an Journalisten geben....DAS ist eine gute Idee!

DAS wäre durchaus interressant, wenn man das was lanciert....
"gelenktes Internet, die Macht der spionsoeren" kann ich mir gut als titel vorstellen...


Ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass die vom Ibc sowas wollen....

das solltest Du machen


----------



## Mitglied (3. November 2011)

Ihr, bzw. Du solltet die Schreibweise mehr variieren und die Accounts etwas mehr ausschmücken mit Rädern oder Avataren;wirkt echter.
Ich mach nochmal Popcorn.


----------



## stevie29 (3. November 2011)

Mitglied schrieb:


> Ihr, bzw. Du solltet die Schreibweise mehr variieren und die Accounts etwas mehr ausschmücken mit Rädern oder Avataren;wirkt echter.
> Ich mach nochmal Popcorn.


 
Oha, böse Unterstellung (aber mit solchen Behauptungen habe ich schon länger gerechnet) - wie gut, daß man das durchaus nachvollziehen kann. IBC kann anhand der IP-Adresse sicherlich feststellen, woher der jeweilige User kommt (und sollte das auch tun, v. a. auch hinsichtlich "Radon-Bonn", dann herrscht Klarheit).

Ich kann versichern, daß ich keinen zweiten Account hier führe/betreibe, bei Nachfragen gerne PN an mich.


----------



## katze2 (3. November 2011)

Hier kann man auch zu diesem unglaublichen Vorfall posten, dass radon beleidigt, und heimlich löscht, ganze 3 freds löscht und nicht antwortet, wie auch Fake accounts betreibet:

Lasst es uns aufklären, So geht es ja nun nicht!

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=8894474#post8894474


----------



## fissenid (4. November 2011)

Wer ist katze2???

Seit Oktober 2011 angemeldet und macht hier einen auf großer Junge......

Kauf dir ein Canyon und schau ob du damit glücklich wirst!!!!!

Deine Posts in sämtlichen RADON Threats nerven echt!!!!


----------



## jazznova (4. November 2011)

jo das genörgel ist echt nervend....
Meint Ihr wenn das ganze Forum zugespamt ist bekommt Ihr schneller eine Antwort?


----------



## OJMad (4. November 2011)

fissenid schrieb:


> Wer ist katze2???
> 
> Seit Oktober 2011 angemeldet und macht hier einen auf großer Junge......
> 
> ...



Word!


----------

